# Universal Music - Production Music Competition



## Levon (Aug 25, 2021)

Hi Folks,

This just popped up on my Instagram. Not sure if anyone has posted about it yet.

"Do you have tonnes of original compositions stored on your hard drive but not sure how to promote them? Our UCompose competition could be for you! In this initiative, we’re on the lookout for new and exciting talent to compose original music with the potential to be synced in Film, TV and ads across the globe."





__





UCompose 2021 | The 1st APAC Production Music Competition


UCompose 2021, The 1st APAC Production Music Competition, was launched in August 2021, scouting for original compositions of contemporary Asian-centric songs.




www.universalproductionmusic.com





Cheers,
Levon


----------



## DoubleTap (Aug 25, 2021)

Is it only for people in Asia/Pacific countries or is it global?


----------



## purplehamster (Aug 25, 2021)

According to the FAQ - anyone who doesn't already have their work professionally published can participate


----------

